# Pflanzen gegen Fadenalgen ?



## kater591 (4. März 2013)

Hallo liebe Koi Fan's,
nun geht es ja bald wieder los und der Teich erwacht endlich aus dem Winterschlaf, da ich letztes Jahr sehr mit Fadenalgen zu kämpfen hatte, möchte ich dieses Jahr unbedingt etwas dagegen tun. Was setzt Ihr für stark zehrende Pflanzen ein. Ich habe vor schwimmende große Ringe zu für Schwimmpflanzen zu bauen mit Netzen darunter damit meine Fischis die Pflanzen nicht auffressen, desweiteren wollte ich __ Schnecken einsetzen, weiß jedoch nicht ob das gut ist und wenn wieviel überhaupt. Dann möchte ich den Teich durch ein Sonnensegel beschatten. Es würde mich sehr interessieren was Ihr von den Maßnahmen haltet oder was Ihr so für Vorschläge hättet.
Ich freu mich auf einen regen Austausch
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. März 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen gegen Fadenalgen ?*

Hi Ralf,

Fadenalgen müssen nicht unbedingt mit zu vielen Nährstoffen im Wasser zusammenhängen
Bei mir wachsen sie munter auf dem Boden kriechend vor sich hin, während sämtliche Unterwasserpflanzen (hatte massig __ Wasserpest drin) wegen akutem Nährstoffmangel im freien Wasser nicht in die Pötte kommen.

MfG Frank


----------



## Kuni99 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen gegen Fadenalgen ?*

Hallo,

Algen werden überwiegend durch im Wasser gelöstes Phophat gefördert. Der Grenzwert wird mit 0,03 mg/l angegeben. Als Bekämpfungsmöglichkeiten sehe ich nur:

- Wasser tauschen
- mit den Algen leben
- Chemie (sogenannte Phophatbinder, gibt's z. B. von Sera)

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## karsten. (5. März 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen gegen Fadenalgen ?*

Hallo

am Besten das "wuchernde rotblühende phosphatfressende Teichröschen" 


wenn das so einfach wäre 

[WIKI]Jede Pflanze benötigt die Nährstoffelemente in einem bestimmten Mengenverhältnis, wie oben anhand der typischen Zusammensetzung der Biomasse gezeigt wurde. Das Minimumgesetz von Carl Sprengel, 1828 veröffentlicht, 1855 von Justus von Liebig popularisiert,[1] besagt: Dasjenige Element, das im Vergleich mit dem benötigten Mengenverhältnis in der minimalen Menge verfügbar ist, bestimmt über das maximal mögliche Wachstum der Pflanze [2]. Es kann kein Nährelement durch ein anderes ersetzt werden. Daher gleicht der Überschuss eines Elements nicht die Unterversorgung mit einem anderen Nährelement aus.

Als bekanntes Vergleichsbild wird oft ein offenen Fass aus unterschiedlich langen Dauben dargestellt (Minimum-Tonne), welches mit Wasser gefüllt wird. Die Dauben repräsentieren dabei die vorhandene Mengen je eines Nährstoffes. Das Fass kann nur bis zum Niveau der kürzesten Daube mit Wasser gefüllt werden.

Große Bedeutung hat das Gesetz vom Minimum beim Düngen. Hier wird versucht, die Nährstoffe möglichst genau im Verhältnis ihres Bedarfs zur Verfügung zu stellen. Deshalb müssen vorher durchgeführte Bodenanalysen zeigen, von welchen Elementen um wie viel aufgestockt werden sollte.[/WIKI]

für unseren Fall ist die Fassdaube mit dem P meist besonders lang .....
und keine höhere Pflanze schert sich drum ...


auf unsere Bedürfnisse :heißt Düngen  "Auszehren" des Teichwassers ,
das gelingt besonders bei Posphaten und Fadenalgen mit Pflanzen eben nur unzureichend. 
Die Spuren die von den höheren Teichpflanzen verbraucht/eingebaut werden können 
führen vor allem bei Besatz mit irgendwelchen Tieren zu keiner Minderung der für Fadenalgen entscheidenten Anteile . 

die geschmäte "Chemie"keule der Phosphatfestlegeung ("Phosphatblocker") gibt gar keine Bestandteile ans Wasser ab ,
sonder legt den Phoshor nur in wasserunlösliche Verbindungen fest .
Dies erfolgt z.B. unter aeroben Bedingungen durch die Bildung von unlöslichem FePO4.

ein Fadenalgenfilter  reduziert nachweislich die Phospatbelastung . aber dies Pflanzen-filter-methode hast Du ja sicher nicht gemeint....

Ich habe mit zeitweiser Filterung über Stahlwolle und Kalk (und eisenhaltige Lava und Bodenfilterung und reichlicher Bepflanzung) 
mein Teichwasser (ohne Fadenalgenspeicherung)
in den "nichtmehrmessbaren" Bereich gefahren während im Trinkwasser bis zu 5mg/l messbar waren.

mfG


----------



## burki (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen gegen Fadenalgen ?*

Hallo

heute habe ich fast alle Wesserpest rausholen müssen, übern WInter war die total mit Fadenalgen voll. Nur wenige Triebe konnten noch verwendet werden.
Im anderen Teich ist fast alle __ Wasserpest braun. Denke aber die treibt neu aus.

Nur warum sind im einen Teich soviele Fadenalgen nur in der Wasserpest und alles andere nicht oder nur sehr wenig?


----------



## totti01 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen gegen Fadenalgen ?*

Also ich hab letztes Jahr einen kleinen Eichenstamm im Teich versenkt und seit dem sind die Fadenalgen Geschichte  
Lediglich ein paar kleine Fransen an der Folie sind erkennbar und damit kann man leben und das alles OHNE CHEMIE  
Letztes Jahr hatte ich auch eine regelrechte Fadenalgenplage


----------



## totti01 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen gegen Fadenalgen ?*

Achja noch was
Dort wo bei mir die Krebsscheren sind, sind gar keine Fadenalgen zu sehen


----------



## burki (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen gegen Fadenalgen ?*

Hallo

irgendwo habe ich hier gelesen das es mit Stammstückchen von einer Weide auch gehen soll.
Da ich davon eine im Garten habe werde ich das mal versuchen.


----------



## Joerg (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen gegen Fadenalgen ?*

Burki,
wenn die Fadenalgen auch daran glauben wird das wohl gut funktionieren.


----------



## burki (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen gegen Fadenalgen ?*



Joerg schrieb:


> Burki,
> wenn die Fadenalgen auch daran glauben wird das wohl gut funktionieren.




Hallo Joerg

und ist das mit der Eiche auch eine Glaubensfrage?


----------



## Mario09 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen gegen Fadenalgen ?*

Huhu,

darf ich fragen was von Stammgrössen wir sprechen ?

Kann hier ja nur um Gerbsäure und Huminsäuren gehn oder  ? 

ich denke auch an eine Glaubensfrage  

lg Mario


----------



## nik (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen gegen Fadenalgen ?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche es mal ...


karsten. schrieb:


> ... [2]. Es kann kein Nährelement durch ein anderes ersetzt werden. Daher gleicht der Überschuss eines Elements nicht die Unterversorgung mit einem anderen Nährelement aus.


das stimmt nur eingeschränkt. Kalium hat z.B. erhebliche Funktion in der Regulierung des Wasserhaushalts, des Zelldrucks und kann in dieser Eigenschaft durch Natrium ersetzt werden.



> Als bekanntes Vergleichsbild wird oft ein offenen Fass aus unterschiedlich langen Dauben dargestellt (Minimum-Tonne), welches mit Wasser gefüllt wird. Die Dauben repräsentieren dabei die vorhandene Mengen je eines Nährstoffes. Das Fass kann nur bis zum Niveau der kürzesten Daube mit Wasser gefüllt werden.
> 
> Große Bedeutung hat das Gesetz vom Minimum beim Düngen. Hier wird versucht, die Nährstoffe möglichst genau im Verhältnis ihres Bedarfs zur Verfügung zu stellen. Deshalb müssen vorher durchgeführte Bodenanalysen zeigen, von welchen Elementen um wie viel aufgestockt werden sollte.
> 
> ...



Ich halte es für höchst zweifelhaft, eine Geschichte, die eindeutig auf maximales Pflanzenwachstum abzielt, als Erklärung für Algenwuchs heran zu ziehen. Trotzdem wird das getan und nicht mal in Frage gestellt.

Ich bin ja auch Pflanzenaquarianer und der PO4-Gehalt des Leitungswassers von 1-1,5 mg/l PO4 ist überhaupt kein Problem. In einem funktionierenden Aquarium reichen auch 5 mg/l PO4 nicht um Algen auszulösen.  



> auf unsere Bedürfnisse :heißt Düngen  "Auszehren" des Teichwassers ,
> das gelingt besonders bei Posphaten und Fadenalgen mit Pflanzen eben nur unzureichend.
> Die Spuren die von den höheren Teichpflanzen verbraucht/eingebaut werden können
> führen vor allem bei Besatz mit irgendwelchen Tieren zu keiner Minderung der für Fadenalgen entscheidenten Anteile .


Na ja, wenn das mit 5 mg/l PO4 algenfrei - das heißt frei von sichtbaren Algen und auch sehr stabil bezüglich Milieuveränderungen - funktionieren kann, dann bin ich nicht mehr bereit Phosphat als ursächlich anzusehen. Sehr wohl kann ich das für einen möglichen Auslöser halten. Ursächlich bzw. auslösend sind aber zwei paar Schuhe.   



> die geschmäte "Chemie"keule der Phosphatfestlegeung ("Phosphatblocker") gibt gar keine Bestandteile ans Wasser ab ,
> sonder legt den Phoshor nur in wasserunlösliche Verbindungen fest .
> Dies erfolgt z.B. unter aeroben Bedingungen durch die Bildung von unlöslichem FePO4.


Sorry, wie kommst du auf das schmale Brett, Eisenphosphat oder andere Phosphate wären unlöslich? Sie sind es nicht! Diese Phosphatfällung hat Pufferfunktion. Es werden verschiedene Sonstwas-phosphate in Mengen abgelagert und das "Depot" steht in einem Gleichgewicht zum Wasser. Abhängig von der Menge gefällten Phosphats wird ein entsprechender PO4-Wert im Wasser aufrecht erhalten. Ein Beispiel für Rücklösungen von PO4 ist der Wasserwechsel, der nach einer kurzen Absenkung des PO4-Levels sofort zu PO4-Rücklösungen führt.



> in den "nichtmehrmessbaren" Bereich gefahren während im Trinkwasser bis zu 5mg/l messbar waren.


Es ist aber nicht klar ob das geholfen hat. Mag sein oder nicht, ich halte es für ausgesprochen schwierig, Prozesse, die für Gewässer beschrieben wurden, auf die üblichen, einigermaßen "denaturierten" Gartenteiche zu übertragen und Algen zu erklären.

Im Aquarium habe ich das schon weitgehend durch und betrachte das mind. mal für mich als weitgehend gelöst. Im Teichlein funktioniert das noch nicht so richtig, d.h. es sind noch Reste Fadenalgen, trotzdem bekämpfe ich die mit üppig Stickstoff (in Form von Urea), weil das eine offensichtlich supressive Wirkung auf Fadenalgen hat und gebe auch fröhlich Pfosphat in Form des Salzes KH2PO4 zu, weil mein ungefüttertes Pflanzenteichlein in PO4 völlig in den Mangel laufen würde - ohne bezüglich der Algen Wirkung zu haben. Es ist bekannt, dass bei Nährstoffmängeln höhere Wasserpflanzen vor den Algen kaputt gehen.   

Ich denke, dass die Konkurrenzsituation Biofilm vs. Algen eine entscheidende Rolle spielt. Nährstoffe hätten dann eben nur eine indifferente indirekte Wirkung, wie sie oft erfahren wird. In manchen Biofilmen sind Algen Bestandteil, in anderen können sie aufgrund irgendeiner Konkurrenzsituation nicht. Das mag als Ursache Mikroflora und/oder auch Infusorien (als Fressfeinde) haben.

Deswegen spiele ich am Teichlein auch so gerne mit bakteriellen Produkten rum. Problem bei der Geschichte ist, sie ist so undurchsichtig wie die verwendeten Mittel und lässt erheblichen Interpretationsspielraum. Trotzdem mag es vielleicht anstoßen, andere Ursachen für Algen i m  G a r t e n t e i c h in Erwägung zu ziehen. Ich habe keinen Anlass mehr anzunehmen, dass Nährstoffe eine zwingende Rolle spielen. Die zwingenden Faktoren vermute ich anderweitig.      

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Nik


----------



## totti01 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen gegen Fadenalgen ?*

Hallo Mario,

Genau die Gerbsäure ist das was da wirkt.
Also in meinem Teich (siehe mein Profil) habe ich momentan einen Stamm mit einer Grösse von ca. 1, 20m und einem Durchmesser von etwa 15cm 
Weil der nun schon ein 3/4 Jahr im Wasser liegt werde ich den demnächst austauschen


----------

